# 01820/26650



## kvonada (Apr 1, 2010)

Can 01820 be billed with 26650 if it is performed by 2 physicians (one for anesthesia etc)?  Would it be allowed if there was a substantive reason for general vs local block?


----------



## zonae (Apr 8, 2010)

The anesthesiologist would bill the 01820 and the surgeon would bill the 26650.  If you are processing the anesthesiologists bill, you would use the 01820.  If you are processing a claim for the surgeon, you would be using the 26650.

It would not be unusual for an anesthesiologist to place a block as well as use general for the surgical anesthesia.  However, he would be reimbursed for both with the 01820.


----------

